# [Teclado] Configurar teclado X (Cerrado)

## will198

Hola a todos,

Estoy instalando Gentoo en un portatil IBM x24 usando el stage 3.

Ya he instalado el servidor x xorg y el gestor de escritorio xfce4. he usado el use evdev para que funcionase el teclado (ya que en el fijo si no añadia esta opcion no iba el teclado).

Este Portatil es de los pequeños (pantalla de 12,1'') y el teclado tiene el teclado numérico dentro de las teclas normales (es decir que hay teclas que comparten números y letras u=4,i=5,o=6,j=1...)

El caso es que en las X es como si tuviese el teclado numérico activado, con el consiguiente fastidio, ya que no puedo ni hacer login. He probado a hactivar y deshactivar el teclado numérico con las teclas y nada.

Me imagino que tendré que poner en algún lugar el tipo de teclado pero no se donde.

el fichero xorg.conf lo he copiado de la distribución debian que tengo instalado en otra partición y que funciona... de todas formas creo que la parte de teclado no si la hace caso ya que en debian tengo el xorg < 1,5 y creo que a partir de la 1.5 usa no se que lio de evdev...

Como veis estoy un poco perdido...

¿alguien me puede ayudar?Last edited by will198 on Mon Sep 07, 2009 8:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## will198

he comentado todo el input device relativo al keyboard del menu xorg.conf y sigue igual

por cierto en la consola funciona perfectamente

las opciones del xorg.conf que funcionan en la distribución de debian son:

Driver "kbd"

option "CoreKeyboard"

option "XkbRules" "xorg"

option "XkbModel" "pc105"

option "XkbLayout" "es"

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Cuando usas el driver evdev que no he usado nunca en mi vida, los archivos de configuración de dispositivos de entrada están en /etc/hal/fdi/policy (y que algún moderador haga un sticky de un buen post explicando esto que ya se está empezando a poner engorroso).

O bien configuras tu teclado / touchpad / mouse o lo que fuere por medio de estos archivos, o le agregas a tu xorg.conf en la sección server layout:

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "false
```

Para que X lea la configuración desde el archivo xorg.conf y no use evdev, o bien recompilas xorg-server sin la use hal activada, con el mismo resultado anterior.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

como dice ino...

```
cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
```

luego editas /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi y pones el keymaq que te guste.

es en mi caso, 

 *Quote:*   

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
> 
> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
> 
>   <device>
> ...

 

y tenes que emerger evdev, o agregarla a los imput devices en el make.conf

----------

## will198

Nada, ningún progreso

el caso es que si cargo a pelo el xfce (startxfce4) no se por que milagro el teclado funciona... ahora bien si ejecuto el gestor de arranque (slim en mi caso) el teclado no funciona bien (el teclado numerico imbuido en el teclado normal está activado constantemente)

He probado lo de  *Quote:*   

> Option "AutoAddDevices" "false

 

pero sigue sin ir...

Tb he probado lo de *Quote:*   

> cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/

 

y he editado el fichero sustituyendo el us por el es... y tampoco

No me gustaría tener que recompilar el xorg sin el hal...

¿Alguna otra sugerencia?

----------

## will198

Hola otra vez...

ya he visto el problema... pero no se la solucion...

la historia es que cuando arrancan las x me activa el teclado numérico de manera automática y luego la combinación de teclas para desactivarlo no funciona (shift + una tecla del portatil)

quizás se solucione todo diciendo a las x que NO activen el numlock... ¿como lo hago?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 */etc/slim.conf wrote:*   

> # Activate numlock when slim starts. Valid values: on|off
> 
> numlock             on

 

Salud!

----------

## will198

muchas gracias inod... lo vi ayer por la noche pero como ya no tenia red no publique... una tonteria supina la verdad... lo que pasa es que como nunca uso el numlock no sabía ni que luz se tenía que encender... ayer por casualidad me fijé en que había una luz nueva y zas el numlock...

ya funciona perfectamente las X sólo me falta poder compilar un paquete que se me resiste y el portatil estaría con todo lo que necesito (de momento)

un saludo a todos

----------

